# Dumb



## chatter chatter cut cut (Feb 24, 2022)

this whole time i though i was using axa sizes of tool holders . ordered some shars tool holders. axa 250-102 . turns out i have oxa tool holders . this is the second it has happened . the first time i believed that the seller had made a mistake so i sold them to another machinest . after some searching and comparing dimensions i finally realized i had ordered the wrong size. twice.
i was making some the right size from aluminum with the mill attachment, got 2 finished . however the motor overheated and cooked the brush springs. the lathe does not like to run at full speed for an extended time. maybe i can persuade the guy to buy some more of the axa holders.


----------



## ConValSam (Feb 24, 2022)

I find the whole tool holder nomenclature utterly baffling. No surprise here that you could easily make a mistake when ordering.

Good luck sorting out something that works for your setup!


----------



## jwmay (Feb 24, 2022)

I've heard it said that even buying the same letter designation isn't reliable, if you use a different vendor. I make my own now.  Seems simpler.


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Feb 25, 2022)

jwmay said:


> I've heard it said that even buying the same letter designation isn't reliable, if you use a different vendor. I make my own now.  Seems simpler.


im hoping i can make a trade . 3 tool holders for a 10 0r 12 in piece of steel with the dovetails and tool slot machined in . i can then cut them to length and drill and tap the holes .


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Mar 2, 2022)

chatter chatter cut cut said:


> this whole time i though i was using axa sizes of tool holders . ordered some shars tool holders. axa 250-102 . turns out i have oxa tool holders . this is the second it has happened . the first time i believed that the seller had made a mistake so i sold them to another machinest . after some searching and comparing dimensions i finally realized i had ordered the wrong size. twice.
> i was making some the right size from aluminum with the mill attachment, got 2 finished . however the motor overheated and cooked the brush springs. the lathe does not like to run at full speed for an extended time. maybe i can persuade the guy to buy some more of the axa holders.


update. there is local machinest 3 blocks away.  eMachine@midco.net traded him 3 axa tool holders and 4 carbide end mills for 6 oxa size tool holders without drilled holes or screws . im happy and he seems to be too.


----------

